# [EVDL] EVLN: Karabag Fiat 500E, the cheapest EV on the market



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This article resonates with me because the electric truck 
I have has a GE EV100 controller - the same one that
is popular in so many Forklifts and in fact I bought a
used controller for spare parts from a Clark forklift
even before I bought the truck...

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of brucedp5
Sent: Saturday, May 12, 2012 3:02 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] EVLN: Karabag Fiat 500E, the cheapest EV on the market


[unformatted]
http://www.greenoptimistic.com/2012/05/07/karabag-fiat-500e/#.T6gLbtmm7u
8
[image] Karabag Fiat 500e - Combining a Forklift and Gas Car Results
Cheap EV by Ovidiu Sandru May 7 2012

[image
http://cdn.greenoptimistic.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Karabag-500E-5
60x373-bf49f54a5efb815f.jpg
Combining a Forklift and Gas Car Results Cheap EVEveryone knows electric
cars have to be cheap to be accessible to become mainstream and to make
the transition from gas faster and steadier. Karabag, a German startup
specialized in electric vehicle conversions, is combined a 20 kW
forklift motor with a Fiat 500E, and got the cheapest city electric
vehicle on the market.
]

Everyone knows electric cars have to be cheap to be accessible to become
mainstream and to make the transition from gas faster and steadier.
Karabag, a German startup specialized in electric vehicle conversions,
is combined a 20 kW forklift motor with a Fiat 500E, and got the
cheapest city electric vehicle on the market.

Karabag Fiat 500E's lithium iron phosphate battery is only 11 kWh, but
the company estimates it can travel up to 100 km (65 miles) on a single
charge.
The most amazing fact about this car is that it's cheaper than the
original Fiat 500E, so city dwellers could afford it easier.

Speed is not this car's trump card, but is nevertheless enough for its
needs: 105 kilometers per hour. That doesn't mean, however, that the car
will run at 65 mph for an hour. This is probably referring to city
speeds, where the efficiency of electric vehicles is highly superior to
that of a gasoline car. When going outside, on the other hand, the
efficiency is likely to be reduced by wind drag, but not much, if the
driver uses the gearbox properly.

So Karabag leases its Fiat 500E electric cheapo to German customers for
299 euros per month. Why only leasing is available, I don't know. But
what's for sure is that the company makes a powerful statement by this
car and a bit of rivalry to the auto manufacturing behemoths who'd take
prices down in a decade. Electric conversions are the immediate future.
Period.

We, at The Green Optimistic, also plan to convert a Fiat Barchetta to
electric (we'll call her Electretta). To make that dream happen, we need
money. That's why we set up a donation page, where you can help us with
as little as $1 (or how much your wife allows you to - ;D ). Or, if you
can't donate, at least share the page with your friends, maybe someone
will be able help us. Here's Electretta's page [
http://www.greenoptimistic.com/electretta ].


[video
http://youtube.com/watch?v=a60wgOfIZQg
German e-car technology: the New 500 E designed for city traffic Apr 18,
2012 by Gabelstapler24 http://www.linde-mh-emotion.com The German
Automotive Manufacturer Karabag assembles and sells the e-car New 500 E.
The concept for drives and controls is approved by Linde forklifts.
Linde Material Handling provides the complete electric drive system. The
electronic control communicates with the car computer, the battery
management, the gateway and the display.
]
[]





http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/Na
mlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=evln&sort=date
All EVLN posts

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Karaba
g-Fiat-500E-the-cheapest-EV-on-the-market-tp4628604.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

